
Using Vim as a JavaScript IDE - ausjke
http://www.dotnetsurfers.com/blog/2016/02/08/using-vim-as-a-javascript-ide/
======
dozzie
Step one: install dozen of plugins, because you can't do sh*% with an editor
and command line alone.

